# What Should I get? Top Swimmer



## Batmantha (May 27, 2012)

Hiya, I currently have a tropical, live planted tank with cories, a couple of bristle noses and some tetra and I would like to add a few top swimmers, not many just a smallish group.

The Cories stick to the bottom and the tetra to the middle which I was I am thinking something that prefers the top

I did have guppies for a little while but I can never find any decent ones that I like without having to order specialty ones (like the beautiful snakeskin looking ones I love) so I was just wondering if anyone has any other suggestions as to what I could get

Thanks!


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

What size is the tank?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes, we ned to know the size of the tank before we can suggest anything.


----------



## Batmantha (May 27, 2012)

Sorry that probably would have helped lol
130 Litres


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

How many cories do you have? You need at least 4 of them for a school, but 6+ is better. I would do a school of 12 Pencilfish. They like warmer waters like bettas (78-82 degrees).


----------



## Batmantha (May 27, 2012)

Crowntails said:


> How many cories do you have? You need at least 4 of them for a school, but 6+ is better. I would do a school of 12 Pencilfish. They like warmer waters like bettas (78-82 degrees).


I have 6 cories, 2 albino, 2 salt & pepper and 2 long fin pandas


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Have you thought about something like hatchetfish? 

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/gasteropelecus-sternicla/

They are a really interesting fish and like the same kind of conditions as your other livestock.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Batmantha said:


> I have 6 cories, 2 albino, 2 salt & pepper and 2 long fin pandas


You need to get at least 2 more albinos, 2 more salt & peppers, and 2 more pandas. Each species need to be in at least a group of 4. You can't have just a mis-mosh of species.


----------



## Batmantha (May 27, 2012)

Crowntails said:


> You need to get at least 2 more albinos, 2 more salt & peppers, and 2 more pandas. Each species need to be in at least a group of 4. You can't have just a mis-mosh of species.



Really? I have never had an issue, they all school together and have the entire time I have had them


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Batmantha said:


> Really? I have never had an issue, they all school together and have the entire time I have had them


They will school okay, but its more natural and preferred to have more of the same species together.


----------



## Batmantha (May 27, 2012)

I'll go have a look at pencil and hatchet fish on the weekend thanks


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Great! I'd just get one or the other.


----------



## Batmantha (May 27, 2012)

Crowntails said:


> Great! I'd just get one or the other.


Yeah we will see what the LFS has, I;m going to try a different store because the one closest to me only has plain guppies, goldfish not much else of a selection, I asked them for shrimp once and they thought I was crazy.

Had to go all the way into the city to find my bettas - but hopefully this other one has something


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Batmantha said:


> Yeah we will see what the LFS has, I;m going to try a different store because the one closest to me only has plain guppies, goldfish not much else of a selection, I asked them for shrimp once and they thought I was crazy.
> 
> Had to go all the way into the city to find my bettas - but hopefully this other one has something


You should breed some beautiful shrimp, show them how cool they are, and sell them to the store!


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

If you have no luck, Petco is starting to sell pencilfish. My local petco has some. Very adorable!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Looking at the OP, I think she (I'm assuming female) is in Sydney which I am going to make the obvious conclusion and guess is Sydney, Australia. 

We don't have Petsmart/Petco here and just realised depending on where she is, pencilfish may or may not even be available. 

Stores I can think of in/near Sydney that may sell them are Aquaristic and Auburn Aquarium. They seem to get in some more unusual species of fish.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

*Here are some facts and info to know about Hatchet Fish and Pencil Fish.....*

*Tips, Care & Warnings. Pencil Fish:*



Given the right conditions, pencilfish are hardy and can live up to five years. They do need soft, acid water though, and weekly water checks with a good testing kit is essential. Remember to make any water adjustments slowly.

Pencilfish are happiest when kept in schools of three or more.

When testing water, adding fish or making partial water changes, be sure to place the lid back on the tank promptly. These fish can jump in a flash. When transferring pencilfish, use a deep net and keep your moistened hand over the opening at all times.

Pencilfish are good community tank mates, but only for other fish that enjoy similar water conditions.
*Common Freshwater Hatchet Fish*


The common freshwater hatchet fish live near heavy vegetation in the slow-moving streams of South America. They are also a popular fish tank pet because they are a hardy species, possessing a mild manner that makes them a compatible tank mate to many types of tropical fish. Growing up to 3 inches, they come in a variety of colors ranging from silver, olive brown, iridescent green to iridescent blue.


*Hatchet Fish Are Know to Fly*


The freshwater hatchet fish are top feeders that will eat a variety of foods including mosquito larvae, mosquitoes and small flying insects. Freshwater hatchet fish have large pectoral fins enabling them to leap completely out of the water to capture insects. Hatchet fish are also called "flying fish" because they literally flap their pectoral fins to aid in their flying leap. Captive tank dwellers require a secure tank lid to prevent escape.


----------



## Batmantha (May 27, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Looking at the OP, I think she (I'm assuming female) is in Sydney which I am going to make the obvious conclusion and guess is Sydney, Australia.
> 
> We don't have Petsmart/Petco here and just realised depending on where she is, pencilfish may or may not even be available.
> 
> Stores I can think of in/near Sydney that may sell them are Aquaristic and Auburn Aquarium. They seem to get in some more unusual species of fish.



Yeah Aquadisiac is good as well thats where I got my bettas and cories, little pricey but excellent stock. Haven't tried auburn aquarium might try to head out there next weekend.

I have another big pet store near by which has some nice looking stock but they are just handled by anyone, no one with any real sorta training they can't answer any questions about them


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Oops! Didn't realize you were in Australia!


----------



## Batmantha (May 27, 2012)

Has anyone had any experience with gardneri killifish


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have found they can be rather boisterous and will often out-compete other fish for food because they are just such pigs. They have very big mouths so they can fit in shrimp and possibly very small species of fish. 

Mine have always been quite friendly and behave much like a betta in personality. 

They will jump so you have to have the top of your tank very well covered. 

Mine weren't exactly top swimmers and seemed to be at all levels of the tank.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I had fundolopanchax gardneri, which were very pretty, very cute and fun to watch.  Big mouths, but they didn't seem to be nomming on my shrimp or smaller fish too much.


----------

